
Top Static Site Generators of 2017 - gk1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/05/25/top-ten-static-site-generators-of-2017/
======
sandGorgon
Even though Hugo may not have the mindshare that Jekyll does, there's HUGE
value in having a tool that's a single binary and works on Linux/osx/win and
does not need to have 15 minutes of packages and dependencies .

And it runs blazingly fast.

------
jdormit
I help maintain Jus [0], an opinionated static site generator with a focus on
simplicity. It has only two commands - jus build compiles your files into
HTML, CSS, and JavaScript; and jus serve spins up a local development server
with live-reloading capabilities. There is no setup required, and jus
understands a variety of input formats, including markdown, handlebars
templates, sass, ES6 JavaScript with module imports.

One outstanding feature that I frequently use is that jus stores a bunch of
metadata about the site in the global handlebars context. This means that
things like filenames, data files, and per-page frontmatter are available in
every template, making it easy to write dynamic lists or index pages.

[0] [http://jus.js.org](http://jus.js.org)

------
geraldbauer
FYI: Inspired by TodoMVC and HackerNewsPWA I've started a static site sample
showcase [1] - one design, many sites [2]. So far samples include Jekyll,
Hugo, Gatsby, Nanoc, Metalsmith, Jigsaw 'n' more. Cheers. [1]
[http://staystatic.github.io](http://staystatic.github.io) [2]
[https://github.com/staystatic/staystatic](https://github.com/staystatic/staystatic)

PS: Add your site! I add a new one every month for June it's all Python with
Pelican [3] [http://getpelican.com](http://getpelican.com)

------
arikr
Strong vote for Hugo. Discovered it via HN a month or two ago, very happy with
it. Very responsive dev community both for the core project and for themes.

~~~
rurban
I also checked out a few dozen and decided on Hugo with the Minos theme. The
easiest to use.

------
kentor
I wrote my own because I don't like magic, reading a lot of documentation, and
I hate templates. Using server side rendering with React is great!
[https://github.com/kentor/tiny-ssg](https://github.com/kentor/tiny-ssg)

~~~
Existenceblinks
People can also say they don't like javascript and things built on top of
that; React. And javascript is probably worse than magic.

~~~
kentor
Indeed! It also isn't for people who have "javascript fatigue." And they can
use any of the 10 in the list by the OP.

------
yodon
I'm surprised Gatsby came out ahead of Phenomic.io among the ReactJS +
JavaScript based static site generators. Having worked with both, Gatsby felt
much too opinionated and idiomatic to me, while Phenomic felt much closer to
what I would expect a static React site generator to feel like.

~~~
brianllamar
I wonder if it has to do with exposure. I see Kyle(the creator) everywhere
(conference speaking and twitter to be specific) and it seems like it is the
introduction static site generation with React even thought
renderToStaticMarkup is built into the ReactDOM library

------
hpaavola
I wrote my own few years ago because I wanted to have search, comments, RSS
etc. [https://github.com/Harri/Spage](https://github.com/Harri/Spage)

------
gk1
Dang, any idea why this went from #8 to #70-something in less than a minute?

~~~
arikr
Probably flagged because it's pretty blog-spammy.

------
amiller2571
I just use staticjinja, fast enough for my small site and I can use the jinja
templates which I learned from a previous job.

------
majkinetor
Honestly surprised nanoc isn't mentioned, particularly because it seems to be
the most flexible framework.

------
waratah
Hugo is my favorite but he really need incremental build

------
mozumder
I've been able to get Django to serve pages in less than .2ms (cached), 1-2ms
(partially uncached) or about 5ms-10ms (fully uncached) with things like
materialized views, streaming HTTP, HTTP/2, and a bunch of other techniques.

Are static pages still a necessity for speed?

~~~
brianllamar
I guess the question is how much does running a server that is up all the time
and hosting a Django project. Static is either free or pennies to post.

~~~
davewasthere
And doesn't get hugged to death by HN, unlike the average wordpress
installation.

~~~
skinnymuch
If you can use a static site generator then you also have the capability to
spend the minimal time having a pretty good setup like nginx with cached
WordPress. In which case both would likely survive HN.

~~~
homarp
but the static site does not need to be upgraded every WP security alert.

~~~
WorldMaker
It's nice being able to outsource all of your operations needs to S3 or
Surge.sh or Netlify or GitHub or really just about any CDN on the planet.

------
pomber
I'm using Next.js 3.0 export command to generate static sites. Hard to beat
that in flexibility.

